# Canberra - Lake Burley Griffin 20/1/07 & 21/1/07



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Lake Burley Griffin - Saturday 20th January 2007*

It was the night before Christmas, no wait wait...

It was the afternoon that felt like Christmas after nicking out earlier in the day to the local tackle store and buying a dedicated Redfin / Trout light rod and reel setup ( Daiwa Procaster z, Daiwa Proshooter 1500 ), avoiding the heat of the day Allan and his partner Susie picked me up around 6pm and we headed to launch from the banks on the eastern side of the peninsula sheltered from the steady wind blowing approximately 30kmh from the north west ( Barometer 1008 hpa falling, no moon & 36 degrees ).

After some fumbling on shore and myself almost taking a tumble into the water we left the safety of the treeline and commenced loitering around the gates of Redfin Land, most fish were congregating at the 12 foot mark in 20 foot of water ( Nothing much around the weed beds except smaller specimens ) and almost immediately Allan hooked onto a smaller fish while I managed to land a 15cm Redfin that had totally engulfed the lure, once released it floated off much to my dismay.

Allan managed loads of hits on his Jackal TN50 with Susie watching proudly, the man is a machine landing tiddler after tiddler ( Including 2 Redfin on the 1 lure ) while I decided a cruise around the 8m mark bordering the weed line would be the order of the day, some bigger Redfin were found schooling around my Viking Talisman and many were over the 30cm mark with a bruiser around 35cm towing me half way towards Yarralumla Bay heavily assisted from the wind.

Paddling back towards Allan and Susie, Squidder turned up yakless for a bank fish, heckling my Photoshop skills and fishing at the same time was too much for me to handle so I moved on down towards the infamous Cod snags of yesteryear were Allan had firmly entrenched camp looking to drop in on a couple of his old mates ( All while Susie enjoyed her first paddle from the now infamous 'Pink' kayak )... Funda didn't seem to have much luck with the natives due to the presence of fishing marauders prowling the peninsula and perhaps other factors so I paddled past trolling a deep Boomerang lure kindly given to me by Cod Whisperer.

About half way round my heavy baitcaster took a battering and after grabbing the rod from the holder the line went slack, after pondering the situation I realised that I had probably dropped a Golden Perch that failed to hookup to the deep diver ( Saying I was gutted was an understatement, Allan has a knack of lending lures successfully ), turned around and pedalled back noticing it was getting dark fairly quickly... Hmmm now where had the two lovebirds gone?

Allan and Susie had nicked off back and entered Redfin land accompanied by an unidentified yak fisho in a SIK, spoke to him about fishing and informed him of AKFF.NET much to his amazement as he told me he has been fishing from a kayak for quite a while and didn't know there was a dedicated site... All that canoodling paid off and my new reel started to scream with a heavy fish, at one stage called it for a Carp as the line hit the surface early but once next to the yak 2 healthy Redfin were hauled into the net, 2 fish on the 1 lure but much bigger than Allan managed. <wink>

Paddled over to gloat but I could barely see him as it was close to 9pm, we all headed back eventually after a couple more Redfin each and packed the car to embark for our suburbs homeward bound, another wicked trip to LBG made even more pleasant by the great company and my new fishing pole ( Comet in the sky was pretty cool ), Allan and I both dreamed of the comming week with Funda receiving enough brownie points to pickup the new moss Outback from the Great Outdoors while my secret trip to Batemans Bay next Saturday loomed closer and closer and closer, more details to be announced sooner or later. <yak>














































*Lake Burley Griffin - Sunday 21st January 2007*

With bugger all rest due to spending my evening polishing reports and recovering from Saturdays adventure, Claire and myself ventured over to the ramp at Black Mountain to meet Mr No show ( Funda was feeling a little crook from chasing wild birds )... Very very windy but commenced launch spying Victor in his Prowler 13 far in the distance to the left while we head towards the bank opposite the ramp avoiding the rowers and north westerly winds.

Claire brained a few Redfin ( As bloody usual, go the 'Stungun' ) pretty much wiping the floor with me early on but my bigger Redfin guesstimated at 37cm took the cake on 1kg gear, props to Funda for convincing me to get a dedicated light tackle combo as this fish fought harder than any I have encountered including the double hookups from the previous day on the same combo... I don't think they enjoy losing the freedom but im sorry I just don't want to lose that lure, it will be a sad, sad day when that happens ( I recommend spending the $12 - $14 dollars and investing in a silver Viking Talisman with red stripes ).

Bumped into Victor finally who exclaimed intensely his encounter with a big Golden Perch, very happy for you mate but you sure know how to make a yak fisho jealous... Im just glad its your first for the year and only your second in LBG ever ( Would those statistics be correct? ), Welcome to the Canberra native club mate as many of us have never caught anything of pure distinction like that man... Just dont get any more massive fat Golden Perch like that mate otherwise I might get a little cranky!



















Hope you enjoyed the report! 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Mate thats a top report but is that pink yak of Jasons getting pinker by the day or what???

Suzi says thanks Squidders for the lone of you very pretty kayak, and also mentions that pink is her favourite colour too.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report Derek!

:lol: @ Allan's post!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers guys,

Re : Two fish - Well yes they seem to fight a little less as im sure they get a little confused bashing there heads together but it all adds to the drag, my little 1-3kg outfit screemed with pain as the solid lumps were brought in and in the confusion they came to the surface due to the fact they couldnt shake there heads, there flighty little mongrels with an attitude to boot...


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice reports Paffoh.

I wonder if that yella was the I got today :lol:

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW7n8jsAADZfgAASYKUAGBDAXAo/79+wMAE7VWsRT0nlGhoyaBkAAAaqftJiCJkn6p5QZpAHlA1PSaUfoJNMTTEGQBoIdC1ldcr5ekiRp36Q18Z56C4e41wYsfb0B2d0WjCTxhSoSlM55allxC1qFmtPJl4PnuWFnFL18MRujCIpMLigBIKoB5M846UG0V2hnq9hoU+5bXYkl0QTrDgyRQ7EKf3ik9Iwkm3EVq1/q/f7bdO0T6pl2SsWWXFdcoLQSwHap7pXQIZVC1PM5kG0hQQNS1/7LxzLYLQTaS9GOafOXejdH2BssSSzSbG52lyDPCISAkIIEpV1IujEzGGTJyJze1xGmJSULWIAba2PJSWDpFHS4nYxdy66Ogy1nyh5PKbAEnnzI/rO1oz1BGF4SgYJMRsa8UVK9gj/F3JFOFCQbufyOw==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Mate thats a top report but is that pink yak of Jasons getting pinker by the day or what???
> 
> Suzi says thanks Squidders for the lone of you very pretty kayak, and also mentions that pink is her favourite colour too.
> 
> Cheers, Allan


Mate it was my pleasure, just don't let Suzie get too attached to that yak, paddling yellow just isn't the same :lol: :lol:

Great work Derek and Claire, and especially good work on that big redfin Derek, I bet he pulled some line. :wink:

That shot of the two reddies on one lure is a classic


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

those redfin must be aggressive little buggers!

either that or theres zillions of them in those lakes..


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good work on the reddies guys, 
looks like LBG would be a pretty spot for a paddle in sections


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

For those adventurous and keen enough to move away from Redfin Alley, may I make a few suggestions to help you in your quest for natives.

Firstly, try Ginninderra at night around the rocks. I gave it a go on Sat evening and fished from 1930 till just after dark. I am proud to say I finally broke my native drought with what I at first thought was a very nice yellow belly. Redphenix later informed me on Sunday morning as I was showing it to him and gloating that what I indeed had was a nice little (41 cm) silver perch. Whatever Leigh....! BTW hope you enjoyed eating it.

Secondly, just to rub salt in the wound for those native virgins out there, have just tried (only an hour ago) a new spot near the Carrilian church area. (I am not sure that is how it is spelt). Once again, a new native to my list. This time a definite yellow belly and I am sure of it because the weirdo at the boat ramp wet himself when I showed him. This time only 38 cm. At least I know the slight difference now. It is not as silver as the first one from Saturday evening for a start, and no where near as fat.

I tell you what guys, investing in that fish finder has been a master stroke. Now I can really look for suitable structure and bottom and not just guess.

Now Redfin, they are for .... No wait, I had better not say it because I probably wont catch another native now for another 3 months. And my volleyball team mates probably wont talk to me again if I gloat too much.

So, long live the big reddies, (and the little ones). 
And go the banana Espri.

Cheers, :wink: 
Mackral


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Now leave the poor Redfin alone mate! :wink:

A Silver eh, haven't heard of one of those been pulled in for awhile... Guess you were around the weir area, often fish from the rocks and bank but only managed Carp ( This was 2 years ago mind you ).

Carillon looks ultra fishy with that red weed bordering the banks, again only caught Carp here from the banks... Did you launch from the boat ramp near Duntroon and all the way over or is there a ramp near there?

No need for exact locations, will eventually leave Redfin Land but I have to admit im partially happy with catching small and big Redfin ( especially 2 on the 1 lure ), you would know all about that wouldn't ya Brad? lol

Thanks for the info and well done notching the native belt!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTN09XYAAChfgAAScIOAAjBAVKo///6gMADaVDUyaAp6aI09CaAAeUGAGTTQZDBDTEaMEMk0jQgxDTTQAMnqX0sjBAzlJ4xUZTGeM/XU/rsjU8psrEjQlxrkYMRxzrS9rids7BeNHmQLivqmUSa4cCYK4FOcvaOveHadCYRBFfCzhCtFiNplA1CGL/VcJ9W/YQuNiI2ajYoaGUYWbzZGu0rV9G6+WgbvtIXjDBjjWmAviyJG1u7053Z69wJaiuq4WuF3iwLaOeRt3zKUjjZ7XMBk0kQBKMRGEBKLus0SRTYKFp4UOjuv8XckU4UJAzdPV2A=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh man, was that Silver Perch taken and eaten?

Taken from enviroment.act.gov :

http://www.environment.act.gov.au/airan ... t1/fishing

There are five species of fish that are protected in the ACT. They include:

Trout Cod, Macquarie Perch, Silver Perch, Two-spined Blackfish, Murray River Crayfish.

Information sheets :

http://www.environment.act.gov.au/airan ... tionsheets

ACT fishing regulations :

http://www.environment.act.gov.au/airandwater/water


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

It sure dont look like a silver to me, it's mouth is all wrong.

Got any pics before it was cooked?

Cheers, Allan

edit:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Red,

Sorry mate I just realised I moderated the moderator!

I just did a google search as I wasn't sure but had heard a rumour, as Allan says are you sure its a Silver Perch, looks kinda like an immature Golden Perch but to be honest I wouldn't know the difference unless it was about 49cm long and fat as a plate ( Have to compare photos ).

Now the rules are clearer for me anyway, sorry guys.

PS - Comes down to the tail for me ( Silvers have a fork, Goldens have a paddle )


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Red I just edited my last post to include a couple of pics from this website.

http://www.nativefish.asn.au/

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWlwDXQAABfXgAASQIUAIFQgL+/f4CAAdBqniDU9U8QCYT1M0ICnqNNqaaaDIDQIBUTEgWcea+mlhdyRA0cGvy+O3wZas0ZFkRzU3hWf9wrKKRECEuuqZussT+IxfcM1A/PMu9wYygVmtscHTTtUoRL4Lxuz2IRno8J480Aq20rY5IYwWnou5IpwoSDS4Bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest assured it's a golden mate :wink:

It might be a good idea for some guys to check out the regs regarding natives if thats what you's intend targeting, in the eyes of the law theres no excuse for not knowing :wink:

If in doubt, put it back out.

Or face an angry funda storm chucking 1oz quadspins (with stingers) at ya, and trust me I'm a bloody good shot too 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah Golden, I had trouble telling the differance when they are small, it's the tail that gives it away for me, the yellows have a round tail and the silvers have the fork tail.

Ash


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

:shock: Oops. 
I will post a photo of it tonight. Based on this discussion, I will have to say that the bugger must have been a yellow belly... Just a very clean one. The little one I got was not as fat though. I will call past Brian Pratt on the way home and show him the photos so he can confirm for me. If he doesn't know, no-body will.

Thanks for the heads up Paff. I will know for next time... because there will be a next time.

And yes, you will still see me patrolling the Redfin Alley. I cant help it. Once you get a couple of horses bigger than 40 cm and my biggest at 53, you think there are more there that need tamming.

.. So just to confirm Leigh, lets get our story right. if anyone ask, the fish was a yellow belly.

Cheers,
Brad (Mackral)


----------

